# Bellator 136: Play by play analysis



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> MMA Freak is reporting live from the Bren Events Center at UC Irvine in Irvine, California. Follow on twitter @mmafreakout.
> 
> Preliminary Card Results
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/news/bellator-136-play-by-play-analysis/


----------

